# Agadir to Zagora



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Here at Camping Calme and would like advice on best route to Zagora from just south of Agadir when we leave Sidi Wassay.
Weather glorious and enjoying the trip as much as last year. Delfy


----------

